# تأملات في المعمار



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

جماليات المكان*
قراءة في صور مختارة من عمارة البحر الأبيض المتوسط​


" أنا لا أريد أن يحاط منزلي بجدار من كل ناحية، وأن تكون نوافذي مسدودة.أريد أن تكون كل ثقافات كل البلدان منتشرة حول منزلي بحرية .لكني أرفض أن أنســـف من قبل أي منها".

غاندي​
مقدمة/
جماليات المكان... ربما يتبادر للذهن أن الحديث عن الجمال هو حديث عن المتعة والترف ولا يخرج عن كونه مجرد طرح فلسفي لا يرتبط بواقع الأمور. ولكن الحقيقة خلاف ذلك فالجمال يمثل واحدا من أربع مقومات تتعلق بمسألة الانتماء للمكان، وبالتالي للأمة والوطن، وهذه المقومات الأربعة هي/

• الملكية/
ملكية الإنسان للبيت الذي يسكنه أو الأرض التي يزرعها تعزز دوافعه وحرصه على الدفاع عنها ضد كل من يحاول أن يعتدي عليها أو يغتصبها. في حين يسهم تشتيث الملكية على أكثر من شخص واحد في ضياع روح الانتماء للمكان، وتسهل فكرة الهجرة إلى مكان غيره أو التفريط في الحق الضائع.

يطرح جميل عبد القادر أكبر، سؤالا، في كتابه" عمارة الأرض في الإسلام": لماذا تدفع الشريعة الأعيان إلى الإذعان المتحد؟
ويجيب عنه بقوله: لأن اهتمام الناس بما يملكون لا يقارن باهتمامهم بما لا يملكون.

وفي الشريعة الإسلامية هناك قاعدتين تحكما الملكية:
• الحاجة, وكما قال القرافي, " .. إنما يملك من اجل الحاجة، ومل لا حاجة فيه لا يُشرع فيه الملك.
• السيطرة, فالأعيان إذا لم يُنتفع بها, تُصان وتُعدل, تُبنى، أوتهدم إن كانت غير مفيدة لمستخدمُها. وبناء على ذلك, لا يمكن لأي دولة أو مؤسسة أن تمتلك الأراضي الموات (الغير مملوكة).

• الهوية/
في تعريفه للهوية يقول الدكتور فتحي رجب العكاري في مقالته التي عنوانها " محو الهوية الإسلامية" والتي نشرها في موقع ليبيا اليوم بتاريخ 9/6/ 2009م.:
" الهوية لأى أمة تحمل فى طياتها أبعادا تاريخية وثقافية ودينية واجتماعية وبشرية واقتصادية، وتلتقى هذه جميعا فى بصمات الهوية الحضارية، وبالنسبة للأمة الإسلامية يمثل عامل الدين الإسلامى العمود الفقرى لبقائها بينما تمثل اللغة العربية وهى لغة القرآن الكريم لسانها ووسيلة تعبيرها.
والكثير من التعريفات السطحية للهوية تحاول ربطها ببعض العادات أو المأكولات الشعبية فى بعض المناطق وهذه إحدى وسائل الداعين إلى تمزيق الأمة من المستشرقين وتلامذ تهم من الشعوبيين؛ مثل محاولة استحداث هوية لكل قطر عربى".

لهذا فالهوية تعتمد على وجود مجموعة من القيم أو العادات والتقاليد لمجموعة من الناس، إضافة لظروف بيئية معينة تصبغ عمارتها وفنونها بها وتميزها عن غيرها من عمائر الشعوب والأمم الأخرى التي تختلف عنها في قيمها وتقاليدها وظروف بيئتها.

• الجمال/
" وردت الإشارة إلى الجمال صريحة في القرآن ثماني مرات. واحدة منها بصيغة المصدر "جمال" والسبع الباقية بصيغة الصفة"جميل". وإن أول ما يستوقف الباحث الذي يريد أن يؤصل الجمال في التصور الإسلامي من القرآن الكريم هو قوله تعالى: "وَالْأَنْعَامَ خَلَقَهَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا دِفْءٌ وَمَنَافِعُ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا جَمَالٌ حِينَ تُرِيحُونَ وَحِينَ تَسْرَحُونَ وَتَحْمِلُ أَثْقَالَكُمْ إِلَى بَلَدٍ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَالِغِيهِ إِلَّا بِشِقِّ الْأَنْفُسِ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ" [النحل:5-7]. لذا لابد من وقفة مع هذه الآية.
فبالنسبة لصيغة المصدر "جمال" التي وردت في الآية المتقدمة من سورة النحل يلاحظ أن ذكر الجمال فيها جاء مقصوداً لذاته مستقلاً بجانب الفوائد المادية الأربع المذكورة في السياق. فقد ذكرت الآيات أربع فوائد مادية للأنعام هي:
1- الدفء ويقصد به الملابس والأكسية والأغطية وغيرها.
2- المنافع ويقصد بها النسل والألبان والجلود وغيرها.
3- الأكل ويقصد به اللحوم والشحوم.
4- حمل الأثقال إلى البلدان البعيدة.
ويأتي الجمال بين هذه الفوائد مستقلاً قائماً بذاته، وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على أمرين:
الأول: أن الجمال أصل في هذا الكون.
والثاني: أن الجمال في التصور الإسلامي مرتبط بالمنفعة ارتباطاً وثيقاً. فالنافع والجميل لا يكاد ينفصل الواحد منها عن الآخر في هذا التصور. ولذلك ورد ذكر الجمال بعد الدفء والمنافع والأكل وقبل حمل الأثقال إلى البلدان البعيدة. فذكر وسط الفوائد المادية كأنه واحد منها وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن الجانب الجمالي لا يقل أهمية عن الجوانب النفعية المادية"[1].

وفي هذا يقول الدكتور مسفر القحطاني[2]:
"إن الله جميل يحب الجمال" .. قاعدة نبوية ومقصد ديني كلي يدخل في كثير من فروع الشريعة، يدعو المسلم إلى تلمّس الجمال في الكون، وطلبه في الحياة، وإيجاده في النفس، وتأمّله في الخيال عندما تنعدم صوره في الوجود .. ولا أظن نفساً سوية إلاّ وهي تعشق الجمال، وتستروح مناظره، وتهفو إلى لطائفه سواء كان بالنظر إليه أو الاستماع لأعذب أصواته، أو الشعور بتناسق الحركات الوجودية ونعومتها، أو التلذّذ بشم أزكى الروائح وأطيبها، وغيرها من صور الجمال البهية التي أودعها الله في الكون البديع .. وعلى قدر التفاعل بين تلك الجماليات المتنوعة والأنفس السوية تظهر انعكاسات هذا التمازج الأخّاذ في الأفكار والسلوك، وعلى قدر قوة تأثير الجمال في النفس تكون الأفكار أكثر قدرة على التناسب مع الواقع والتناسق مع سنن الحياة.

ويقول مالك بن نبي: "فالجمال الموجود في الإطار الذي يشتمل على ألوان وأصوات و روائح وحركات وأشكال يوحي للإنسان بأفكاره، ويطبعها بطابعه الخاص من الذوق الجميل أو السماجة المستهجنة".

وخلاصة القول أن الله سبحانه وتعالى فطر الإنسان على حب الجمال فهو يطلبه في كل مناحي حياته المادية والمعنوية، كما جعل تعلقه بالجمال أمرا مشروعا وفق الضوابط الشرعية وذلك لعلاقته وتأثيره المباشر على سلوك الإنسان وطبعه وعلاقته بالأشياء من حوله ومدى تقبله أو رفضه لها. والإنسان بطبعه يحب أن يكون بيته جميلا وملبسه جميلا ومدينته كذلك، لأن ذلك يعزز من مكانته لدى الآخرين ويجعله يحظى باحترامهم وتقديرهم له. قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "َ لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مَنْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ مِنْ كِبْرٍ قَالَ رَجُلٌ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ ثَوْبُهُ حَسَنًا وَنَعْلُهُ حَسَنَا قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَمِيلٌ يُحِبُّ الْجَمَالَ، الْكِبْرُ بَطَرُ الْحَقِّ وَغَمْطُ النَّاسِ "[3].

• ذاكرة المكان/
خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى الإنسان لغاية واحدة هي عمارة الأرض لإرساء دعائم العبودية له وحده سبحانه وتعالى. وقد قامت العلاقة بين الإنسان والمكان على مبدأ التكيّف، ولم تكن العلاقة بينهما قائمة على مبدأ الصراع أو التحدي أو القهر، كما كانت بيئة المكان دائما ما تقدم للإنسان- إلى جانب طرح إشكالية العيش الآمن من غدر الوحوش وسطوة الإنسان على أخيه الإنسان أو تقلبات البيئة المناخية- المواد البيئية اللازمة لحل هذه الإشكالية. وقد استطاع الإنسان بدوره- من مبدأ التكيف مع بيئة المكان- أن يطرح حلولا معمارية متميزة، بما منحه الله من نعمة العقل ساعدته على العيش بسلام في بيئة سليمة خالية من أيّة ملوثات.

لهذا وصفت عمارة الإنسان القديمة بأنها عمارة بيئية، تعكس من خلالها حالة التوافق بين الإنسان والمكان.

وقد ارتبطت ذاكرة الإنسان بالكثير من المعالم العمرانية والمعمارية والطبيعية، وتأصلت في وجدانه، وشكل وجودها من عدمه المصدر العاطفي والروحي الذي يستقي منه الإنسان معنى وجوده في بيئة ما، وربما تصل شدة الارتباط لتشكل معنى آخر لحياته واستمرارية وجوده على وجه البسيطة. ومن أهم هذه المعالم رسوخا في ذاكرة الإنسان وتأصلاً في وجدانه،(بيت الجد، وتفاصيل الحي) الذي ولد وعاش وتربى فيه أكثر فترات حياته، وسجل في ذاكرته الكثير من الأحداث والمواقف المتنوعة التي مرت به ما بين أفراح وأتراح.


وكلنا يذكر في هذا السياق قول الشاعر/
نقّل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى... ما الحب إلاّ للحبيب الأول
كم منزلاً في الأرض يألفه الفتى... وحنينه أبدا لأول منزل

المراجع/

[1] مختارات من رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان: "علم الجمال والتصور الإسلامي محاولات في التأصيل ومقاربات للتطبيق" للدكتور: مصطفى الحيا. المصدر/ موقع الإسلام اليوم.
[2] - من وحي الجمال، حروف ساحرة ، د.مسفر بن علي القحطاني، المصدر منتيات الإسلام اليوم
[3] - صحيح مسلم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

عمارة البحر الأبيض المتوسط/
تلخص عمارة البحر المتوسط تجربةً إنسانيةً نجحت في التعاطي مع البيئة الجغرافية والظروف المناخية للمكان، لهذا تمّ اختيارها كحالة دراسية وتطبيقية، وكشواهد معمارية على ما جاء في مقدمة هذا الطرح، لإثبات تلك العلاقة التكاملية بين المكان والإنسان. ولتسليط الضوء على العلاقة الحقيقية للغرب بتراثه العمراني والثقافي وبيئته الطبيعية وكيف تعامل معها. ولنجيب عن السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه ويلح علينا دائما والذي مفاده:​

هل حقا تخلى الغرب عن تراثه وثقافته التقليدية ودمر بيئته الطبيعية إكراما لضريبة الحضارة التي صنعها بيديه... أم أن له رأي آخر غير ذلك الذي نعتقده؟​
ومن هذا المنطلق تطرح الورقة تساؤلات أخرى لتعزز هذا الطرح وهي:​
• هل يمكننا أن نستثمر تجربة الدول المجاورة والمقابلة لنا على ضفاف البحر المتوسط في تعاطيها مع المدن التاريخية التي مثلما تشكل لها بعدا ثقافيا واجتماعيا فإنها تمثل لها عمقا استراتيجيا واقتصاديا؟
• وهل يمكن إعادة توظيف هذه القيم الموروثة في نتاج عمارتنا المعاصرة دون الإخلال بروح العصر ومتطلباته المادية والعاطفية؟

البحيرة الكبيرة/





​يلتئم شمل مجموعة الدول التي تحيط بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط حول هذه البحيرة لتشكل لنا مقاربة لطيفة، فهي أشبه بساحة تحيط بها مجموعة من المساكن التي تشكل مدنها وقراها غرف كل بيت منها، ويرتبط ساكنو هذا الحي( البحيرة الكبيرة) بعلاقة جوار، تتبادل فيها المصالح والمنافع في غالب الأحيان ويسود خلالها هذ المنطقة سنوات من الهدوء والسكينة والاستقرار الذي يؤدي بدوره إلى انتعاش اقتصادي ورفاهية في العيش ترتسم ملامحها على كل ربوع المتوسط، مثلما يتواصل فيها الجيران فيما بينهم، تواصلاً ينتج عنه تلاقح عرقي وثقافي.
ولتتضارب هذه المصالح في أحيان أخرى، وتطغى الرغبة في السيطرة وبسط النفود واستغلال الآخر أبشع استغلال، لتثور المنازعات وتنشب الحروب ويعم الدمار والخراب، ولا يهدأ وطيس الحرب إلا وقد بقى في النفس شئ من كدر وغصة في الحلق تنغص عيش هؤلاء وهؤلاء. ولكن تأبى الأيام إلا أن تتسم هذه البحيرة بقواسم مشتركة شكّل صورتها هذا التأثير المتبادل، ليمزج عمارتها وفنونها وعاداتها وتقاليدها بمسحة واحدة هي مسحة عمارة البحر المتوسط.​
مدن تعانق البحر/






إذا أمعنّا النظر في القيم الفكرية والروحية والجمالية التي أنطلق منها مخططو هذه المدن، فإن المدارك تتسع وهي تبحر في تلك القيم التي شكلت تنوعا متمايزا بين مجموعة مدن البحر المتوسط، وتتفتح العقول، وهي تبحث في الدروس والعبر التي شكلت صورتها وتنساب شتى الأحاسيس بين أزقتها الملتوية وتفيض المشاعر وهي تتأمل عمائرها التي تعكس بجلاء العلاقة المتوازنة بين الساكن أو المستعمل لكل مرافق المدينة والبيئة المحيطة، حيث احترم مخططوها الثوابت وتفاعلوا مع المتغيرات. وتوافق المقصد الثقافي والمعالجات الإنشائية لمبانيها مع الرؤية الجمالية للمدينة... وبذلك تتكشف هذه المدن عن تراكمات من الحلول المناخية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والتي جعلت منها وبجدارة مدننا لكل العصور، تعكس مقدرة الأجداد على التعامل مع الظروف المناخية من خلال منهجية التخطيطوتطويع العمارة لخدمة المحيط الإنساني.

كما نتلمس في المدن المطلة على البحر المتوسط تلك العلاقة الوثيقة بين إنسان هذه المدن والبحر الذي يمثل لسكانها مصدر عيش وفسحة، لهذا نرى زخم القوارب التي ترسو على حافة الشواطئ. مثلما نلحظ زخم المباني التي تشرف مباشرة على البحر. الأمر الذي يطرح تساؤلا عن جدوى طرح قوانين تمنع من البناء على الشواطئ لمسافة لا تقل عن مائة متر، وخصوصا في الدول التي يمتد فيها شاطئ البحر لمسافة 2000 كم . وهل وضعت هذه القوانين تحت دعاوي عدم احتكار البحر أم لدواعي أمنية؟ لسنا ندري ولكن الموضوع يستحق إعادة نظر.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

مدن تلتحف البياض/





لجأ سكان مدن البحر الأبيض المتوسط إلى طلاء حوائط مبانيهم باللون الأبيض، حيث جاء هذا الخيار كمعالجة بيئية لشدة سطوع الشمس وارتفاع درجات الحرارة في منطقة البحر حيث يعكس اللون الأبيض هذه الأشعة ويقلل بذلك من كمية الحرارة المتسربة إلى داخل المباني.


مدن الحجارة والطين/





استخدم إنسان هذه المدن أيضا الموارد البيئية الطبيعية والممثلة في الحجارة والطين وهما المادة الأساسية للبناء إضافة للجبس وأخشاب الأشجار وفروعها، في بناء عمارته المتوسطية، والحجارة والطين مادتان تساعدان أيضا على تكييف الأجواء الداخلية للمباني بما لا يسمح بتسرب الحرارة إلى الداخل في فصل الصيف أو إلى الخارج في فصل الشتاء، وتبقي الجو الداخلي معتدلا في جميع فصول السنة، وفي فترات اليوم المختلفة.


مدن الكتل المتراصة/




اعتمدت عمارة البحر المتوسط في تخطيطها العام على النسيج المتضام والاتجاه إلى الداخل والانفتاح على الأفنية لتحقيق مطلبين:
أولهما/ المطلب البيئي حيث جاء هذا النظام التخطيطي ليقلل من فرص تعرض أكبر عدد من حوائط المبنى لحرارة الشمس ويمنع تسربها إلى الداخل ويوفر جوا معتدلا دائما.

وثانيهما/ المطلب الاجتماعي، حيث أوجد النظام الاجتماعي المترابط وحاجة المجتمع للتعبير عن قيمه الثقافية والدينية التي تحث على احترام خصوصية الفرد والأسرة، فكرة النسيج المتضام. وبالتالي جاءت الحلول التخطيطية والمعمارية واضحة وجلية في هذا الشأن من خلال تحديد ارتفاعات المباني واعتماد فكرة الاتجاه إلى الداخل والانفتاح على الأفنية.

وتكمن أهمية الفناء في تعدد أغراضه، ويأتي في مقدمتها توفير التهوية والإضاءة الطبيعية للمسكن وتحقيق عوامل الخصوصية، كما أن اعتماد الحوائط المصمتة والفتحات الصغيرة جاء كمعالجات للواجهات للتقليل من فرص تسرب الحرارة إلى الداخل وأيضا لمنع أعين المتطفلين من النظر إلى حرمات الجيران. وبذلك توحدت الوظيفة مع المطلب الاجتماعي والمناخي وأثمرت رؤية تخطيطية هي مزيج بين المنفعة والجمال.
​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

شوارع ضيقة وأزقة ملتوية /




معالجة بيئية وقيمة اجتماعية أخرى تمتاز بها هذه المدن، حيث توفر هذه الشوارع ممرات مظللة خلال فترات النهار وتشتغل في بعض مناطقها كجيوب تحتفظ بالهواء البارد الذي يساعد على تلطيف درجة الحرارة بين ممراتها ومساربها. كذلك يعالج التواء شوارعها قضية الرياح الموسمية المحملة بالأتربة ويقلل من سرعتها عند اصطدامها في كل مرة بالحوائط، كما أن كثرة التوائها يقلل من الملل ويحث على فضول الاكتشاف لما وراء هذه التعرجات، ليوفر ضيق الشوارع بيئة اجتماعية مبنية على التواصل والتقارب بين الجيران المتقابلين في البيوت وأيضا بين المارة.


ممرات الظل/




هي الشوارع المسقوفة، ويعرف هذا النظام في المدن العربية بـ (الساباط) الذي يربط بين مبنيين متقابلين ويوفر مناطق ظل وحماية، ويكون علاقة جمالية بين الظل والضوء، ويكسر حالة الملل من طول الشوارع. ويساهم من الناحية التخطيطية في زيادة ترابط النسيج العمراني لهذه المدن.
فضاءات للتواصل ومساحات للفرح/


تنتشر في مدن البحر المتوسط الساحات العامة والميادين التي تمتاز بها هذه المدن والتي تشكل أماكن تجمعات السكان لممارسة أنشطتهم الاجتماعية والترفيهية.


استراحة المحارب/




وقفة أخرى أمام القيمة الإنسانية التي يحققها المخطط العمراني والمعماري للمدن المتوسطية التقليدية، من خلال توفير مناطق استراحة لكبار السن الذين أقعدهم العجز وكبر السن عن مواصلة ممارسة شؤونهم الحياتية، فوجدوا في عتبات البيت مكانا للجلوس ومتابعة مجريات الحياة اليومية، ومن خلال جملة الفراغات التي يجتمعون من خلالها مع بعضهم البعض لاسترجاع ذكرياتهم والتمتع بفترة الشيخوخة، وهو ما عجزت المخططات المعاصرة و العمارات السكنية عن تحقيقه، فهي تعزلهم في أبراجها العالية عن التواصل، فينزوون في بيوتهم في انتظار الموت البطيء في عزلة تامة عن المحيط الاجتماعي، هذا إن لم يرم بهم أبنائهم في دور العجزة والمسنين.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

جنات الخضرة وحدائق الزهور/




قيمة جمالية ووظيفية ومنفعية، نرى فيها هذا التناغم البديع بين الحجارة والطين، وبين أشجار الزيتون والبرتقال ودوالي العنب وأزهار الجيرانيون والجهنمية بألوانها المتعددة... أحواض الزهور تعم الشوارع أمام كل بيت وفي كل الشرفات ومن النوافذ لتطل على المارة وتحقق متعة الحياة ولتربط سكان هذه المدن بالطبيعة الخلابة.


تاكسي مدن المتوسط/




وقفة على جماليات العربات التي تجرها الخيول والتي تستخدم للتنقل داخل هذه المدن أو خارجها.

أسواق تفترش الشوارع/




خاصية تميزت بها أيضا مدن البحر المتوسط، حيث نرى الباعة وهم يفترشون الشوارع يبيعون بضائعهم ويروجون لها بأرخص الأسعار، كما نرى شوارعاً وقد تحولت إلى أسواق تخصصية. حيث تزاحم هذه البضائع الناس بكثرتها على هذه الشوارع، بل أنهم يحتفلون بهذه الأسواق التي عرفت" بالبازار" فيجعلون لها يوما تغلق فيه هذه الشوارع أمام حركة المركبات وتسمى باسم اليوم الذي تقام فيه" سوق الجمعة، سوق السبت، سوق الأحد... وهكذا طيلة أيام الأسبوع تتناوب كل منطقة أو مدينة على استضافته في أحد هذه الأيام دون سائر الأيام الأخرى.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

للبيوت أبواب/




تميزت عمارة البحر المتوسط بمخططها المعتمد على النسيج المتضام والكتل المتراصة كمعالجة بيئية وكمطلب اجتماعي لهذا تميزت كتلها بالبساطة وعدم التكلف واعتماد جمالياتها على تتابع العلاقة بين المفردات المعمارية لهذه المباني. لهذا كان الاهتمام مركزا على جماليات المدخل الرئيس للبيوت وكثر الاهتمام بتفاصيله مع مراعاة البساطة وعدم التكلف في التعاطي مع هذه المفردة. ومن خلال مجموعة الصور نرى تنوع المعالجات والتفاصيل لمداخل البيوت في مدن البحر المتوسط.


ونوافذ وشرفات/





أيضا اهتم سكان هذه المدن بتصميم وتفاصيل نوافذهم المطلة على الشوارع، وتنوعت المعالجات الجمالية والبيئية وتداخلت الأعمال الخشبية والمعدنية مع أحواض الزهور المطلة عبرها، لتحجب الرؤية عن الداخل وتمتص بعضا من أشعة الشمس غير المرغوب بها، ولتضفي بحيويتها جمالا على مبانيها التي اعتمدت مبدأ البساطة.


المشربية، عين على العالم/




المشربية مفردة أخرى تطل بحياء على شوارع المدن المتوسطية لتزيدها جمالا، وتمنح خصوصية لسكان البيوت تحجب عنهم أعين المتطفلين ولكنها لا تحرم سكان البيت من إطلالة حذرة على شوارع المدينة.
​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

فوانيس النور/




وهذه مفردة أخرى أضفت جمالاً بتنوع أشكالها مثلما أضفت نوراً على ليالي المدن المتوسطية.


ليالي متوسطية/




لهدوء الليل في المدن المتوسطية جمالياته التي يضفيها غروب الشمس على سطوح مباني هذه المدن. ونراها كم هي جميلة وهي تضج بالحيوية مع مطلع النهار وكم هي جميلة في سكون الليل... وليل المتوسط كنهاره، لا يخلو من الحيوية.


تفاصيل/




تكتمل رحلة البحث بين مدن المتوسط لتلقي الضوء على جماليات تحققها تفاصيل صغيرة هنا وهناك لنخلص إلى أن الجمال منبعه البساطة والعفوية وليس الإسراف والتكلف.


وأخيرا/




هل سيجد الفنان التشكيلي في مدننا المعاصرة شيئا يستحق أن يقف عنده ليتأمله أو مسحة من الجمال جديرة بأن ترسمها ريشته؟
وهل سيجد الباحث- مستقبلا- فيها ما يستحق أن ينفض عنه غبار التاريخ ليستجلي غموضه ويستنكه كوامنه؟
​

*محاضرة قدمت يوم الجمعة 27/3/2009- ضمن فعاليات مهرجان الربيع بنالوت/ الجبل الغربي.

الصور مأخوذة عن موقع/http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/channel/3


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 أغسطس 2009)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ....
> كما عهدتك دائما اخي الكبير جمال ...متميزا في طرحك ..قويا في موضوعاتك ...رائعا في معلوماتك...
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ....والي الامام دائما


 

سبقنا عاشق حب رسول الله - وهو السباق الى الخير دائماً - بالاشادة بهذا الموضوع الرائع ، وهذا الطرح الراقي ،، وفقك الله ياجمال ، فأنت تملك بالاضافة الى نبل اخلاقك ، همة عالية وقلم سيال ، لك منا الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

وفيك بارك الله، أخي الكريم، عاشق حب رسول الله، وأشكرك على هذه الكلمات الطيبة، وأسأل الله أن أكون دائما عند حسن الظن.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أغسطس 2009)

سعدت جدا بهذا التفاعل السريع منكم أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل الشريف، وأشكر لكم أيضا هذه الكلمات الطيبة والمحفزة... ولكم مني فائق التقدير والاحترام.


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم جمال والله لو اني استطيع ان اجد كلام لم يكتبه احد لكتبته لك لكن ليس عندي ما اهديك اياه افضل من قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما واجعلنا بالعلم عاملين.*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أخي الكريم، المهندس محمد أبو إبراهيم، وأشكر لكم مشاعركم الطيبة تجاهي، وأشكر لكم هذه الهدية القيمة والغالية، حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعائه، ونسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا، وينفعنا بما علمنا، وأن يزيدنا علما، يقربنا إليه.


----------



## vulture1 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد حميل جدا بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

